# Links to freeware for Classic?



## Boomy (Jul 23, 2006)

I just got an old iMac with OS 9.2.2 on it. There is no software on it right now, I'd like to find some sites with freeware apps for Classic. Anyone have any links? Thanks!


----------



## RacerX (Jul 24, 2006)

Free apps...Corel WordPerfect 3.5e (update is here)
Corel Graphics 8 LE (CorelDRAW 8 LE and CorelPHOTO-PAINT 8 LE)
Strata 3Dbase (3d modeling software)
Strata DVbase 5.0 (video editing software)
Nisus Writer 4.1.6
Marathon Trilogy (Marathon, Marathon 2 & Marathon Infinity)
QuickTime 6.0.3
Netscape 7.02
Mozilla 1.3.1​Not free, but pretty close...Adobe Photoshop Elements 1.0 ($7.99)
Adobe PageMill 2.0 (99¢)​


----------



## Boomy (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Texas Mac Man (Jul 24, 2006)

Look in the Freeware section of

Mac Troubleshooting, Maintenance & Tips
http://www.geocities.com/texas_macman/MacTroubleshoot.html

Cheers,  Tom


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's another place to find software: 

http://www.macupdate.com/index.php?os=macos


----------



## billbaloney (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.versiontracker.com/macos/lt/freeware


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 26, 2006)

Pure Mac
The ULTIMATE Macintosh
MacShare


----------

